# Bolt-on flipper rest vs. Stick-on rest?



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm asking this question from the point of view of a relative newby. I've been playing for 4 months with an Excel + Champion II stick on rest. It works great, however, my daughter managed to make it fall off when she tried my bow. It leads me to think of the worst possible scenario - falling off during a match.

So the question is if a bolt on is safer than a stick on in this regard? I'm thinking something along the line of the Spigarelli ZT (zero tolerance) rest and similar. The market seems to be dominated with stick ons, is there any disadvantages with the bolt on design?

Thanks.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Personally, I have never had a stick on fall off - never been an issue of concern. The Champion II is a great rest and my preference. That Spig rest is only ~$7.00 more than the Champion II, so if it makes you feel more secure, why not? That type bolt on doesn't offer any disadvantages that I know of.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

You may have to shoot a longer plunger if it isn't long enough, I had that issue trying to set up a shorty plunger on my excel. If you are that concerned just replace the tape with the good 3M double sided tape, I would probably have to destroy my Naka rests to get them off.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I don't think I could get my Champion II off if I tried, its going to have to get sold with the riser. Most moving/lost rest complaints come from the bolt-on variety.

Did you thoroughly clean/degrease the riser before you applied the rest? I'd get some 3M emblem tape and put it back on, if your that concerned just precut a few pieces and keep them in your quiver.

-Grant


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

beer -

The odds are Grant is correct, the riser wasn't adequately prepped before the rest was applied. A little rubbing with an alcohol wipe is all it takes. 

Regarding "bolt-ons" the NAP Centershot Flipper is pretty much bomb-proof and a very good choice for a hunting/field bow, although it doesn't afford the same tuning options as a rest and plunger. I have the Cavalier Free-Flight bolt-on rests on a few bows, but depending on which model and configuration, it can be a little cumbersome, and IMHO, just not necessary.

Viper1 out.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

marc weier said:


> If you are that concerned just replace the tape with the good 3M double sided tape, I would probably have to destroy my Naka rests to get them off.


Is this the 3M Scotch double sided tape you're talking about? It's the one I'm using and it doesn't feel that heavy duty.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

beer -

Ah, no, You need the foam tape like this... both Scotch and 3M make it, and it's sometimes called mounting tape. Weather striping tape can work as well.










Viper1 out.


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

Gotcha. Thanks Viper.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

There are a couple of issues with a stick-on on the excel riser. First, it's not going to get you out to proper center shot with a single foam sticky or in the case of the hoyt super rest using both supplied pads. Knocking it off the riser indicates that the riser was not clean and the back side of the arrow was knocking the fire out of it based on it's improper position relative to center shot. On that riser I suggest the martin adjustable side plate and the hoyt super rest. I know the flippers are better, but the stick-on is simple and I like simple. Note: I have never had a stick-on come off the bow and I have worn out a small bucket full of them.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Eldermike - 

Is this the adjustable side plate you are talking about?

http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...rt_number=2935/189.0.1.1.23386.0.0.0.0?pp=12&

Also - what do you guys think of the Hoyt Hunter Rest ???

Seems like it might be better than a metal rest (like the Hoyt Super) for aluminum arrows.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I dont use the supplied Hoyt rest because of the reasons Eldermike brought up. I really like a magnetic flipper with plunger. My excel has a Naka rest and Spig click button.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

George, Yes, that's the side plate I use. I have not tired the hoyt hunter rest.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

George, With the Martin side plate you don't need both nuts. If you carefully stick on the super rest so the plunger hole is centered over the screw hole in the center of the plate you can make fine adjustments, if you cover it you will be forced to make one full rotation adjustments. You will see why once you have it in your hand.

My riser came with the rest installed and it forced me to shoot very stiff arrow. Once I went to the side plate I could adjust it for a correct dynamic spine condition and proved it with a proper bare shaft result.
To give you an example: With the rest stuck on the riser I shot 30 inch 500 spine with 80 grains up front. Did not try the bare shaft because I did not want to lose a shaft, who knows where it was going to end up, sowhere under the grass and out of sight. With the side plate, same arrow and 145 grain points they bare shaft like darts. I can move it in and shoot 125 points but they bare shaft stiff. That's with 50 lb medium limbs.

That side plate should come in the box with the riser. Or, three or four more foam pads.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Eldermike said:


> My riser came with the rest installed and it forced me to shoot very stiff arrow. Once I went to the side plate I could adjust it for a correct dynamic spine condition and proved it with a proper bare shaft result.


You could have also installed a plunger and taken advantage of their many tuning benefits. But they are not the simplest thing to set-up until you get your head around it.

-Grant


----------

